# What time do you put your puppy to bed?



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

If you've read a previous thread of mine you'll know that Bess is not a morning dog. But boy, does she cause some chaos in the evenings! I don't like the idea of putting her out in her crate whilst we're still up, but I'm thinking she might be overtired around now (9pm). 

Do you put pups to bed early?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't, Arrow (11 weeks) goes to bed when I do... which is usually about 12am, and then we get up at about 7 - 8am, or he wakes me up before then for the toilet if he needs to (although, he hasn't done that for about a week). 

If he is tired, he will sleep anyway. He is currently out for the count in the living room, and will no doubt have a mad zoomie session in a wee while, then a wee 'calm' play with a toy and then bed


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

my pup starts to calm down about 8.30ish and is asleep by about 10 -11 and is up for 6 every morning almost on the dot


----------



## leighhawkes89 (Jun 1, 2012)

hey Bruno takes himself to bed around 10 o clock he walks upstairs and we dont see him untill we go to bed .. its pretty cute actually x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess just doesn't seem to crash until she goes in her crate!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Hendrix tends to go on his own will normally fall asleep on his cushion around 10-11 in the living room, we then pop him to go to the toilet around 12-12:30 then settles down to sleep. normally one trip to the garden a few hours later. he's pretty good, then he is up again at 6 waiting by the door to go out


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

When Luther was a younger puppy we put him in his bed about 10pm. Now I can set my clock by him! 10pm, off to his bed and sits there until he gets his bedtime bonio Then settles down, big sigh and off to sleep

Peace


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Just resurrecting an old thread! OH is away and usually puts our pup to bed about 11pm. Do you think she will 'know' if I put her to bed early ie when she falls asleep for her evening nap? Or should I wait it out for her to wake up, go crazy for a while then bed at normal time?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy goes to bed when we do, and that time varies depending on when I'm home from work. She snoozes from about 9ish onwards anyway, but can be "put to bed" any time between 11pm and 1:30am and it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Daisy goes to bed when we do, and that time varies depending on when I'm home from work. She snoozes from about 9ish onwards anyway, but can be "put to bed" any time between 11pm and 1:30am and it doesn't seem to make much difference.


You sound much more chilled with it than me, I'm so paranoid about trying to stick to a routine. And she has a bad tummy so bit worried she may have an accident in the night!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Mines usually wanting to go to bed about 8:30 to 9:00 soon as his head hits his mattress he's out for the count.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

we all tend to go to bed at about 10pm watch the news then Milly sleeps all night now! Meg isn`t a morning dog and growls at Milly in the morning when she gets up on the bed
next week I go back to work so she`ll need to be getting up at 7


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector will usually snuggle on me from 9pm husband then takes him out for a wee around 10 - 10.30 and then he will come back in and sleep on me/by me and then I take him out around midnight and put him to bed proper in his crate and then I give the cats their supper and go to bed, I tend to stick to the same routine as it works, he has gone to bed earlier and been fine but I like my routines.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

The youngsters sometimes take themselves to bed. Brig always stays with us. They go to bed when we do. When they were babies, we just cuddled them or popped them in their crates if we wanted them to rest. These two never seemed to tire so had to be made to rest. All three are on their beds in the lounge-there are three beds


----------

